# ارجو المساعدة في سيارة هيونداي اكسنت



## الدولية (2 يونيو 2010)

ارجو منكم اخواني المساعدة في هذه المشكلة 
لدي سيارة هيونداي اكسنت مديل 1996 سعت الماتور 1300 cc نوع البنزين اوكتان 90 الزيت دقمز 
اعاني من مشكلة زيادة استهلاك البنزين حيث اني قرات في دليل السيارة وسألت اكثر من شخص عنده نفس السيارة (معدل صرف البنزين او الاستهلاك بين 15الى 18 كم لكل لتر بنزين )
اما في سيارتي معدل استهلاك البنزين (من 9 الى 10 كم لكل لتر بنزين )
وهنالك مشكلة ثانية في السيارة فعندما ادوس على دواسة البنزين بعد النصف اشعر ان لا فرق في زيادة السرعة اي كان دواسة البنزين بعد النصف لا تعمل 
طبعا ذهبت الى عدة مراكز لفحص السيارة ولا نتيجة تذكر واخر مرة قبل يومين حيث قال لي الفاحص احسن اشي غير الماتور الى 1500cc 
وللعام طلب احدهم ان استبدل اسلاك البواجي او الشعلة + البواجي من الشركة (اصلي )كما يقال وقام بتنظيف الانجكشن ببخاخ وغيرها من الامور 

وللعلم فلتر الهواء استبدل بواحد جديد وفلتر الزيت يستبدل كل 5000 كم

نتائج الفحص الاول co : 0.63 
CO2 : 11.8
HC : 289
RPM : 850

نتائج الفحص الثاني 
co : 0.70 
CO2 : 12.1
HC : 280
RPM : 750 

نتائج الفحص الثالث 
co : 0.73 
CO2 : 12.00
HC : 222
RPM : 780


----------



## سمير شربك (2 يونيو 2010)

الدولية قال:


> ارجو منكم اخواني المساعدة في هذه المشكلة
> لدي سيارة هيونداي اكسنت مديل 1996 سعت الماتور 1300 cc نوع البنزين اوكتان 90 الزيت دقمز
> اعاني من مشكلة زيادة استهلاك البنزين حيث اني قرات في دليل السيارة وسألت اكثر من شخص عنده نفس السيارة (معدل صرف البنزين او الاستهلاك بين 15الى 18 كم لكل لتر بنزين )
> اما في سيارتي معدل استهلاك البنزين (من 9 الى 10 كم لكل لتر بنزين )
> ...


 
نتائج الفحص طبيعية 
أما بالنسبة لصرف البنزين الزائد اسئلك متى تم تنزيل المحرك وإجراء العمرة له وماهي قراءة العداد إلى الآن إن لم تكن قمت بالعمرة 
أو بعد إجراء العمرة له إلى الان 
بالنسبة للدواسة اعتقد أنه يجب عيارها مع شريط دعسة البنزين لتاخذ الدعسة كامل الشوط 
في الحقيقة إذا كانت البواجي جيدة وفلتر الهواء جديد كما ذكرت 
ويمكن تنظيف البخاخات جيدا ومعاينة الشكمان 
والتأكد من ضغط المحرك ومعاينة طقم الدبرياج (صحن مرايه فحمة )
فهذه النتنائج تعطيك سبب الصرف الزائد 
مع العلم ان هذا الصرف مؤخوذ على طريق عام 

اتمنى لك الإستفادة


----------



## الدولية (2 يونيو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> نتائج الفحص طبيعية
> أما بالنسبة لصرف البنزين الزائد اسئلك متى تم تنزيل المحرك وإجراء العمرة له وماهي قراءة العداد إلى الآن إن لم تكن قمت بالعمرة
> أو بعد إجراء العمرة له إلى الان
> بالنسبة للدواسة اعتقد أنه يجب عيارها مع شريط دعسة البنزين لتاخذ الدعسة كامل الشوط
> ...


 
شكرا اخي على المداخلة والرد على مشاركتي 
اما بالنسبة للماتور فقد تم انزاله وعمل له عمرة من 3 اشهر فقط وتم تغير الراس ووضع طقم اصلاح له وبالنسبة لصرف البنزين انا لا اتكلم على الصرف الداخلي بل على الطريق العام اما البخاخات فتم تنظيفها


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
اضافة الي فوائد الزملاء الكرام نضيف أن ما نذكره مجرد احتمالات ، حيث اننا لم نفحص أو نعاين .
يمكنك فحص التالي : 
1 - منظم ضغط الوقود 
2 - مجس درجة حرارة سائل التبريد 
3 - آلية قياس تدفق الهواء
4 - مجس التوقيت الحراري 
واطلعنا علي المستجدات 
وفقك الله


----------



## هاني وحيد (4 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم بالنسبة للاستهلاك البنزين الزائد له احتمالان
1-you make sure about ect&map sensor some time this sensor working &when you check it by your diagonstics you will not find any problem because this sensors work in range so you will check value for ect sensor&its signal also for map you will check signalexactly same cataloge,check this 2 sensor &oxygen sensor signal.
2-you will check your fuel pump from back line if this line comprssion good after this pump ok.


----------

